# old head units



## F.A.D. (Mar 21, 2013)

I've got an older Panasonic cq dvr909 sitting at the house collecting dust (yes, the one with the strange motorized center channel that flips out, along with the most complicated remote ever made for a car HU), is it worth resurrecting it with anything current? or should I just sell it off?

and an older Sony Big Red 4ch amp along with some older phillips dap600 and an old sony 4ch big red mobile es amp. Is there a market for these things these days?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

If you have an eBay account, put them up for bid. You may be surprised what they will bring...I would recommend testing them before selling as the "as is" and "it worked when I last used it" is a big turn off for many people, including me :deal2:


----------



## F.A.D. (Mar 21, 2013)

I unfortunately don't have an ebay account, but plenty that do. Are any of the units decent? Or would I be better served going with newer tech? If there isn't much out there that'll out perform them, I'm not opposed to using them.

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

If the "Big Sony" 4 channel you are referring to is the XM-7547, then yes, that is still a great unit. I did a video a few months ago on this amp and it impressed me! I think the Panny head unit would be good for a collector, not sure how useful it would be these days as the main source for your system.

I actually made 2 videos about the Sony XM-7547, see them here:

Part 1: Overview
Part 2: Demo and Test


----------



## F.A.D. (Mar 21, 2013)

bigdwiz said:


> If the "Big Sony" 4 channel you are referring to is the XM-7547, then yes, that is still a great unit. I did a video a few months ago on this amp and it impressed me! I think the Panny head unit would be good for a collector, not sure how useful it would be these days as the main source for your system.
> 
> I actually made 2 videos about the Sony XM-7547, see them here:
> 
> ...


Very cool! Thanks for the vids. it is a bit on the large side, but I may end up running it. now as for the head unit...... yeah.... tons of cool features, but.........


----------

